# Your Church's Sermon - 04/03/2016



## brendanchatt (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey, would anyone like to share what the sermon was about at their church? Feel free to interact with one another's initial posts and encourage each other, etc...


----------



## Andres (Apr 3, 2016)

Excellent sermons on Psalm 29! It's in two parts (morning and afternoon sermons)

Ps 29:1-2 - Rev Mark Koller
Ps 29:3-11 - Rev Mark Koller


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 3, 2016)

I preached on David's last words in 2 Samuel 23:1-7. I couldn't tell you if it was any good, but I certainly enjoyed studying and preparing for it.

I preached vv. 1-7 and then later dwelt on v. 5 as a communion meditation:

_Although my house be not so with God; 
yet he hath made with me an everlasting covenant, 
ordered in all things, and sure: 
for this is all my salvation, 
and all my desire, 
although he make it not to grow.​_
There's a lot of experimental theology in that verse.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 3, 2016)

James 2:1-4


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 3, 2016)

I continued my series in Hebrews and preached on Hebrews 13:7-9 and the centrality of Christ in the Christian life.


----------



## brendanchatt (Apr 3, 2016)

My pastor preached from Luke 7 about John the Baptist's disciples coming to ask of Jesus and also about the Pharisees being like children in the marketplace...


----------



## brendanchatt (Apr 3, 2016)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> I preached on David's last words in 2 Samuel 23:1-7. I couldn't tell you if it was any good, but I certainly enjoyed studying and preparing for it.
> 
> I preached vv. 1-7



Do tell more.


----------



## brendanchatt (Apr 3, 2016)

Andres said:


> Excellent sermons on Psalm 29! It's in two parts (morning and afternoon sermons)



Nice, could you provide some brief description?


----------



## brendanchatt (Apr 3, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> I continued my series in Hebrews and preached on Hebrews 13:7-9 and the centrality of Christ in the Christian life.



Would you share a little bit about verse 8?


----------



## brendanchatt (Apr 3, 2016)

arapahoepark said:


> James 2:1-4



Nice, what was the approach? I understand it's maybe pretty straightforward...


----------



## MW (Apr 3, 2016)

AM Eph 3:20-21, Thanksgiving for God's power

PM 1 John 1:4, Christian Joy


----------



## brendanchatt (Apr 3, 2016)

MW said:


> AM Eph 3:20-21, Thanksgiving for God's power
> 
> PM 1 John 1:4, Christian Joy



Thanks, did you preach, Rev. Winzer?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Apr 3, 2016)

brendanchatt said:


> Bill The Baptist said:
> 
> 
> > I continued my series in Hebrews and preached on Hebrews 13:7-9 and the centrality of Christ in the Christian life.
> ...



Verse 8 could be the basis for a dozen or so sermons, but I think in the context of chapter 13, verse 8 is what connects verse 7 and 9. Verse 7 discusses Christians leaders and verse 9 discusses Christian doctrine. Human leaders are temporary, but Christ is eternal and so it is Christ who must be the true shepherd. In the same way, because Christ is eternal and unchanging, the gospel is also eternal and unchanging.


----------



## brendanchatt (Apr 3, 2016)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Verse 7 discusses Christians leaders and verse 9 discusses Christian doctrine. Human leaders are temporary, but Christ is eternal and so it is Christ who must be the true shepherd.



Awesome


----------



## MW (Apr 3, 2016)

brendanchatt said:


> Thanks, did you preach, Rev. Winzer?



Yes; I am very thankful to be active again after a number of weeks laid aside with injury. I suppose the content of the messages reflected that.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 3, 2016)

Luke 18:31-34 The Son of Man Approaches

2 Corinthians 4:13-18 Heartfelt Ministry


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 3, 2016)

I continued in Luke with Jesus' warnings to the crowds "the woes" (Luke 6:24-26). It became a two parter so I'll pick up next week. I got through the woe to the rich and those who are full now.


----------



## Edward (Apr 3, 2016)

Psalm 107.1-9

Split between an introduction to a series on the Psalms, dealing with the structure, types and purposes of the Psalms, and an exposition of the 9 verses from this morning's reading.


----------



## brendanchatt (Apr 3, 2016)

Contra_Mundum said:


> 2 Corinthians 4:13-18 Heartfelt Ministry


----------



## py3ak (Apr 3, 2016)

I heard an excellent sermon about the 2nd Commandment from Leviticus 10. It faithfully distinguished the first and second commandments, highlighted the importance of the 2nd Commandment, gave praise to the Lord for the deaths of Nadab and Abihu and pointed the congregation to Christ.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 3, 2016)

Lot lingering in Sodom.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 3, 2016)

In the morning worship, I continued our series through Mark's Gospel, preaching 3.22-35. Jesus has bound the strong man, setting the captives free; thus, he has secured our forgiveness and brought us into the family of God. 

In the evening worship, I preached from Psalm 32 on the benefits of our forgiveness in Christ. 

I'm not terribly pleased with either sermon, feeling like I didn't communicate well. That stalwart of reformed theology, Adrian Rogers, once said, "If you lay an egg, stand back and admire it." So I'm admiring and thanking God that the Word will not return to him void, and that the best sermon I ever preach will be only as foolishness beside his unsearchable wisdom. May he be pleased and glorified with our efforts, weak though they often are.


----------



## brendanchatt (Apr 3, 2016)

Replies to views looks like over 20%. Great contributing, guys, I think this is really helpful and beneficial.


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 3, 2016)

As you noted Brendan, the morning sermon was on Luke 7:19 -35. One particular thing I got out of that was the exposition of verse Luke 7:24 B, 'What went ye out into the wilderness for to see? A reed shaken with the wind?' The reed shaken by the wind as those who are like politicians and go with opinion as in whichever way the wind blows. Blown to and fro by every wind of doctrine. 

The evening sermon continued where the morning left off, Luke 7:36-50. Expounding on those who recognize their sinfulness (the women who anoints and kisses His feet, and wipes them with her hair) as opposed to the Pharisee who invited Him to sup at his house and didn't provide water to wash His feet as was the custom of that time and place. The Pharisee listens to the parable of the two debtors who've been forgiven, the one who owed much and the one who owed little. The Pharisee condemns the women as a sinner but doesn't see himself a sinner. 

I've probably mangled the sermon, but that is what I got out of it.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 3, 2016)

brendanchatt said:


> arapahoepark said:
> 
> 
> > James 2:1-4
> ...



It was titled "Pride and Prejudice." It was about how we can't show favoritism, particularly in the church, with regard to class or social status.


----------



## zsmcd (Apr 4, 2016)

Revelation 5, the slain Lamb who is the only one worthy to open the scroll and is worthy of our worship. Preached by one of our pastoral interns.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 4, 2016)

In the morning, a Communion sermon from Romans 8.

In the evening, a sermon on the life of David from 2 Samuel 2.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 4, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> That stalwart of reformed theology, Adrian Rogers, once said, "If you lay an egg, stand back and admire it."


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > That stalwart of reformed theology, Adrian Rogers, once said, "If you lay an egg, stand back and admire it."



You have to admit that the man had a way with words, and a rather distinctive voice. I think that I might be able to listen to him reading the phone book...


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 5, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> TylerRay said:
> 
> 
> > reaganmarsh said:
> ...



I honestly have never heard him. Really, I had never heard _of_ him until I heard about his debate with James White over Calvinism.

Regarding your sermons from this Sabbath, I am happy to hear that you are able to take refuge in God's use of his own ordinances. If it is any consolation, the time I came to hear you preach, I found you a very clear communicator. Are you still working your way through the Psalms? Is that the context of your sermon from Psalm 32?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi Tyler, 

Like I said (quite tongue-in-cheek!), he's a stalwart of reformed theology...ha! Just teasing. Rogers was an excellent textual preacher and he had a knack for saying things in a way that stuck with his hearers. I think he's probably my favorite non-Reformed preacher. 

Thanks for your kind words re: my preaching. I am still working my way through the Psalms on Wednesday evenings. We're about to begin studying Psalm 18 (yes, I'm slow). I delight in preaching the Psalms, and Psalm 32 had basically grabbed me by the throat for a couple of weeks, demanding to be preached to the whole congregation...so I gave it my best shot in our Lord's Day PM worship. I suppose my struggle with the sermon is that the text is so magnificent and full; and I felt that I wasn't able to do it justice. 

Some days, even my best shots run out of steam and flop to the ground, lifeless. And I'm learning in those moments to give thanks to God, who works through his powerful Word, that the excellency of the power is of him and not me. The covenant of grace is sure and ordered in all things; the Spirit is sovereign and works what he wills, as he wills, in the hearts of God's elect; and the word of the cross is life unto life. My wisdom may be (and often is!) in short supply, my communication may be bungled, my attempts at exposition may be feeble and struggling; but God's word is not chained. 

So there you have it. Now you know how to pray for me!


----------



## Edward (Apr 5, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > TylerRay said:
> ...



Rogers was a key player in the conservative counterrevolution in the SBC in the 1970s and 80s. He was one of the public faces (winning at the 1979 convention where the conservatives began to take back control). The SBC today might well look like the PCUSA or ECUSA were it not for the work done by Rogers, and Pressler, and Patterson.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 5, 2016)

Edward said:


> TylerRay said:
> 
> 
> > reaganmarsh said:
> ...



Wow. I had no idea. I had heard that the Southern Baptist seminaries had been given over to liberalism in the 70s, but I've never heard much about the battles over doctrine.

The SBC churches I grew up in didn't have a trace of liberalism. Only flabby arminianism.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 5, 2016)

The SBC underwent a reformation of sorts in the Conservative Resurgence. What's been interesting (read: odd) to me is how some folks in the SBC _who went through the CR_ still struggle to understand the renewed interest in theology and expository preaching. It's only logical to me: my father's (also an SBC pastor) generation fought the battle for the Bible's inspiration and inerrancy, and I therefore grew up in churches where those truths were a given. So it's a natural consequence that -- since we were able to focus on the Bible's _content_, not having to give the lion's share of our concentration to crafting arguments for its _validity_ -- we would build on the foundation they laid for us. 

Just my $0.02.

Sorry to derail the thread. Back to discussing Sunday's sermons!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Apr 6, 2016)

1 John 5:7. 
It was most excellent. It followed a Christian Education Class on the positive canonical authenticity of the same while simultaneously rejecting the KJVO Camp.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 6, 2016)

I began a series in Philippians... I preached Phil 1:1-2...


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 6, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> The SBC underwent a reformation of sorts in the Conservative Resurgence. What's been interesting (read: odd) to me is how some folks in the SBC _who went through the CR_ still struggle to understand the renewed interest in theology and expository preaching. It's only logical to me: my father's (also an SBC pastor) generation fought the battle for the Bible's inspiration and inerrancy, and I therefore grew up in churches where those truths were a given. So it's a natural consequence that -- since we were able to focus on the Bible's _content_, not having to give the lion's share of our concentration to crafting arguments for its _validity_ -- we would build on the foundation they laid for us.
> 
> Just my $0.02.
> 
> Sorry to derail the thread. Back to discussing Sunday's sermons!



Reagan,

Agreed. I remember as a child hearing my pastor say, "I'm a Baptist because I believe it's closest to the Bible. If I believed something else was closer, I'd be something else." By God's grace, I've tried to live by that principle (after a period of rebellion in my teens), and it has led me to a place rather distant from my childhood pastor.


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 6, 2016)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> 1 John 5:7.
> It was most excellent. It followed a Christian Education Class on the positive canonical authenticity of the same while simultaneously rejecting the KJVO Camp.



Is the class online anywhere? Out of curiosity, who taught it?


----------

